# Scaly around her eyes



## ChksontheRun (Jan 16, 2011)

I have one 17 month old mini nubian (75%ND)pregnant for the first time--Due to kid in early February.  She has always had white hair around her eyes.  Yesterday I noticed that most of the white hair around here eyes is gone and there is sort of scaly skin around her eyes.  No where else.  No sign of hair loss anywhere, as a matter of fact, she has lots of thick warm hair.  She also seems to have a bald spot on the tip of her tail.  I am wondering if she might have a bit of copper deficiency.  We used to have free choice mineral out all of the time, but the LGD's started carrying off the bowl, so now I top dress her food with a tablespoon of mineral once a day.  She laps up all the mineral at the bottom of her feed bowl, almost looking for more.  Today we will be making a frame to hold the mineral bowl up off the ground, and wiring it in place so those silly dogs can't carry it off.

My question.....Does this seem like copper deficiency to you all?  Is it safe to give extra copper at the end of pregnancy?  

Any other ideas?


----------



## helmstead (Jan 16, 2011)

Actually hair loss around eyes and nose is selenium, usually.  Zinc, sometimes, but usually selenium.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 16, 2011)

I agree, selenium is the most likely problem. 

we choose to give Bo-Se shots to pregnant does 30 days prior to kidding. OUrs get 2cc, but we have a large breed. 

A loose goat mineral salt provided free-choice year round will really help her, but don't give goats salts to any sheep you may have on the property, because of the extra copper in it.


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 16, 2011)

The BoSe dosage we've always used (from our vet) and confirmed on several websites, is 1 cc per 40# of body weight.


----------



## julieq (Jan 16, 2011)

helmstead said:
			
		

> Actually hair loss around eyes and nose is selenium, usually.  Zinc, sometimes, but usually selenium.


Yep, agree with that.


----------



## ChksontheRun (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks ya'll, I will call the vet tomorrow.  I will try to get her dosed now before she kids.  I don't want those babies to be weak from selenium deficiency either.  I am sure if she is low, that the other does must be low too, although she is lowest on the totem pole so gets last choice of just about everything.   She was lapping up the mineral in her feed bucket again today.  I think she is craving something.......


----------



## ChksontheRun (Jan 17, 2011)

ok, so the vet was not sure enough that it was selenium def. to give me Bo-se vial.  He said our area is not selenium deficient, so would be more comfortable with me trying oral supplementation first.  Got a bucket of Selenium/Vit E for horses as that is the only oral supplement I could find.  Contains alfalfa meal, wheat middlings, ground limestone, sodium selenite, vit E, Vegetable oil, and molasses.  1/2 ounce contains 1 mg selenium.  He said 1-2 mg 2 times this week by mouth, then repeat in 3 weeks (2 weeks before kidding).

It seems like the ingredients list is pretty goat friendly, but since it is for horses.... just want another opinion.

So for all of you experienced goat people....Does this sound reasonable?

One more question,  I have read some people say that they have had the experience that one goat has a problem with Selenium in a herd, while the others are fine.  None of my other goats are having this hair loss thing.  Should I dose them too, or just leave it at the one with the balding eyes


----------



## helmstead (Jan 17, 2011)

VETS!

You need the injectable, won't see results with oral doses.

The whole entire US is selenium deficient!


----------



## art_duvall (Feb 7, 2012)

I have a Boer doeling with the same symptoms and am getting ready to administer the BoSe; however, I would appreaciate a followup to see if the treatment was effective.  Of course, my vet, not a goat guy, has "no clue", BUT he did offer to order me anything I needed... in that regard he is rather awesome.

Bilateral, discharge, scaley skin around and especially below the eyes (possibly due to the discharge), very slight amount of puss visible.  

Only goat showing symptoms in a ten goat herd.  Seems unaffected and is otherwise asymptomactic other than the eyes.

If anyone has doubts, I can upload a photo.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Feb 7, 2012)

Just curious, why wouldn't you see results from oral supplementation? Isn't that how a goat would normally get their selenium? From their food or minerals?
Kat


----------



## babsbag (Feb 8, 2012)

I have just noticed this same bald eye thing on a few of my goats. They aren't due until April- May. Should I wait for the Bo-Se injection or do it now, or now and then again when they get closer to kidding?


----------



## art_duvall (Feb 8, 2012)

My question as well.  Although animals don't metabolize selenium directly, it may be because it goes through the digestive tract and doesn't get aborbed.


----------



## art_duvall (Feb 8, 2012)

Here is a picture to help.


----------



## cmjust0 (Feb 10, 2012)

ChksontheRun said:
			
		

> ok, so the vet was not sure enough that it was selenium def. to give me Bo-se vial.  He said our area is not selenium deficient, so would be more comfortable with me trying oral supplementation first.


Did you ask him if the area from whence you got your hay was selenium deficient?  He'd have said "Well, uh, I couldn't say" at which point you should have just stared at him until he realized how short sighted he'd been.


----------

